# project finally hits water



## ryanmess (Dec 18, 2012)

Video made the other day on the first water test for the jet john. 12'
https://youtu.be/YytiZIPhUMI


----------



## ryanmess (Dec 18, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DA_TFlAgFk


----------



## Roost (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet little rig you have yourself there. Great video, fun editing!


----------



## simbelle (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice! Don't flip that Bad Boy! =D>


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 18, 2012)

=D> Looks like fun!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 19, 2012)

Very Kewl!


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome video! :mrgreen: I always like seeing these boats come together and make their maiden voyages. It's nice when hard work pays off!


----------

